# Member Pinterest Boards



## HLGStrider (May 12, 2012)

Pinterest is about as addictive as the One Ring but it is definitely one of those rare powers that can be used for good more so than evil, and I thought I'd ask if anyone else here is a member. 

Basically, for those unfamiliar, Pinterest allows you to "pin" or add images and videos from the web to a virtual bulletin board. I personally use it to organize links to articles I like to read, recipes I plan to cook, and other things that make me smile. However, like almost everything on the internet, it is also handy for sharing Geeky meme's and the like and I have an entire board devoted to my geeky fascinations, many Tolkien related. 

http://pinterest.com/hlgstrider/geek-princess/

I was curious if anyone else on here is on pinterest and has any similar boards to share. I always love a good LotR's caption.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 13, 2012)

Haha, I really liked this one from your board:

http://pinterest.com/pin/223983781437803857/


----------

